# Silkworms and Hornworms



## Denji (Apr 18, 2009)

Where abouts can i get them, I'm in the Reading area btw.


----------



## vala (Sep 28, 2008)

exotic pets (google them) say they have silkworms available for sale.


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

Denji said:


> Where abouts can i get them, I'm in the Reading area btw.


silk worms from www.butterworm.co.uk 

hornworms you cannot get in the uk


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

I think you would probably be better off getting butter worms over silk worms as you really don't get many silks for your money and they aren't all that big.


----------



## Denji (Apr 18, 2009)

woodrott said:


> silk worms from www.butterworm.co.uk
> 
> hornworms you cannot get in the uk


D'OH, Cheers guys


----------



## dragon40 (Feb 12, 2009)

*horn worms /silkworms*



Denji said:


> D'OH, Cheers guys


 
hi m8 
when ordering your silk worms or butterworms 
ask him about hornworm when i spoke 2 him about this.. i am sure he said he might be gettiing a uk version of the hornworm,,,very soon....good luck :2thumb:
www.butterworm.co.uk


----------

